# Stabilizer for Polyester Shirts



## elaynestitches (Mar 10, 2008)

I have light weight (as usual) polyester polo shirts that need embroidery on left chest. What is the best type of stabilizer for this process? It's lettering for the name of the company. Thank you.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you are afraid that the backing will show through the shirt then use two pieces of no show (in opposite orientation) on the back and one piece of solvy on the front. Be careful not to pull shirt when hooping.


----------



## elaynestitches (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you. I'll try it that way. I appreciate your response.


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

I use a lightweight piece of tearaway and 2 pieces of the no show mesh. I would do a practice sewout first and don't hoop it too tight. Works for me on the 100% poly shirts.


----------



## elaynestitches (Mar 10, 2008)

I just tried 2 pieces of no show mesh and it seems to work pretty well. Never tried the light cut away. I'll have to try that too. Thanks so much for your help!


----------

